# GPS/ Fish finder dropping out



## Musky (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been having a problem for years that I have not yet been able to correct. Imagine fishing and finishing a pass, you want to get back on the same path for another run. You start the motor, all the electronics drop out. I have to then restart the GPS and locator again. I sounds simple but it is a PITA especially if fishing at night.
I am certain it is due to the voltage drop due to the starter load. I have hooked up double batteries, Perko switch, even bought one of those memory saver things that plugs into the acc outlet to save memorires when you change batteries. So far nothing seems to work.
My latest attempt will be to hook up a separate battery (12 volt motorcycle) wiring my electronics directly to it. I will then hook the boats system to it with a diode between the battery and the boats system. 
What do ya think? Will it work? Will it keep the motorcycle battery charged?


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't know if this is your problem, but I have had a similar problem and it revolved around my inline fuse holder. I clean the ends of the fuse holder thinking maybe they oxidized but that didn't solve the problem. What did was pushing the fuse holder firmer to the fuse and taping it shut and that has seem to solve the problem I had with my electronics shutting down when I started my motor. I probably should replace the fuse holder with a newer one or one with a better design.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Musky,

You hit the problem exactly, it is the voltage drop from starting the motor.

When I installed my new electronics I had the same problem

I researched and installed this system and it has eliminated all of my problems with my electronics and has really added an easy way to keep all 4 batteries charged without me need to touch or switch anything.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=251656

This is not just a battery switch, it is a ACR that isolates your electronics during starting and automatically controls charging of batteries whether from your motor alternator or the onboard charger. The way I have mine wired it controls both charging scenarios.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

My buddy has the same problem with his units. We've been shutting off the plotter before starting the motor then turning it back on after it's running. You won't lose your plot lines like you would when it drops out. Other than that we have no idea what to do.


----------



## Musky (Feb 5, 2007)

I have already bought the motorcycle battery and the 10amp diode. If I can get to the lake this week I am going to try that and if that don't work, it sounds like the new design switch will fix the problem. Thx...


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Lundy is correct BEP also has a ACR that works great, I haven't switched yet as I have no problem on my Parker. The guys on Classic Parker web go over the install real thorough Warthog is the guys handle try a search there.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

You need a new battery with more cranking amps. Thats the issue my bass boat was having the same issue its the draw from your gps unit on top of the cranking amps for the motor when you read threw your motors manual and it tells you how many cold cranking amps you battery needs always tack on a little and go for the next size up and your problem will be solved if your running more than three units tho you will need a even hight cold cranking amp output I found a chart online somewhere last summer that showed about 200 different units and the amout of draw they had so you could add it up and find how many amps you needed


----------

